
How Machine Learning Is Helping Us Predict Heart Disease and Diabetes - jonbaer
https://hbr.org/2017/05/how-machine-learning-is-helping-us-predict-heart-disease-and-diabetes
======
JPLeRouzic
I feel the title of the submission and article's title are a bit misleading.
What was done here was predicting with ML if a given patient would be re-
hospitalized in the next year. The ML does not predict Heart failure, only the
probability of re-hospitalization.

A much better submission would have been physionet 2016[0] or the several
Kaggle competitions on heart diseases.

Being 60 years old and having accompanied a few parents on their path toward
their end of life, I know this article does not describe a great feat.

Heart failure is a progressive disease, it lasts one or two decades, starting
slowly, and having a dramatic end. In the last three years there are one to
three hospitalizations per year. A simple Bayesian analysis gives the answer
far much quicker than any ML.

Disclosure: I started to develop a true heart failure early detector[1], it
works by analyzing the heart sounds:

[0]
[https://physionet.org/challenge/2016/](https://physionet.org/challenge/2016/)

[1]
[https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/Hjerte](https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/Hjerte)

